
Show HN: Bump: Sublime Text Plugin to check and update npm/yarn dependencies fast - yavorsky
https://t.co/Jo5800YQzj
======
mtmail
If you can please change the URL to
[https://github.com/yavorsky/Bump](https://github.com/yavorsky/Bump) because
redirect URLs ([http://t.co/...](http://t.co/...)) are blocked automatically.

~~~
yavorsky
Ooops, sorry. Sure!

